# Get it (Mellotr)on!



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

All budding prog wizards need this grimoire:


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

My Gawd! 600 pages!










I don't believe the definitive book on the Hammond organ has that much coverage.

I mean, what can you say about the mellotron that requires 600 pages?

Deacon gotta get this to go coram populo. Hence The Deacon is requesting the local library order this wick book.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

The mellotron is a cool instrument.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Gee whiz.

That took effort.


----------

